# Angela



## piano (Sep 2, 2006)

Angela
October 31st 1993 - February 14th 2007

The last few months I've had with Angela have been the closest. Since being diagnosed with diabetes, she was like my little baby that I had to take care of. Unfortunately it didn't work out too well, and her kidneys failed her. I knew it was time to let her go.

Valentines day will never be the same. I am so glad I am going to take her ashes home.

This is one of the last pictures I took of her:










I love you baby.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awww...she was a beautiful baby. I'm so sorry you lost her. But it sounds like she had an awesome life with you and that's the important thing. I'm sure you have many wonderful memories to comfort you.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm sure you gave her as much joy and love as you gave her. What a sweet little friend. My heart is with you. God bless.


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

RIP Angela , darling girl.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

She has the most beautiful eyes. I'm sorry you lost her and must miss her terribly.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hugs! RIP sweet Angela


----------



## Calla_Dragon (Feb 11, 2007)

Deepest condolences!


----------



## piano (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for your replies everyone.

I brought her ashes home today, they came in the most beautiful little wooden urn. I was pleasently surprised as I didn't know what it would look like.

Welcome home, baby.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Your love for her was very deep, piano. It shines through your posts.


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm so sorry of your loss. Angela was a beautiful cat.


----------

